

 Google App Engine Answers Critics with New Release - db42
http://blog.programmableweb.com/2010/12/07/google-app-engine-answers-critics-with-new-release/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+ProgrammableWeb+%28ProgrammableWeb%3A+Blog%29

======
phlux
As I cannot find any reference to it in this, the FAQ or other posts on the
subject, I guess it is safe to assume this is still Python 2.5 based, correct?

